# Need help reading



## ChrisHBWB (Feb 12, 2010)

Good morning,

On crewlists there is the column "Ship in which he last served, Yr, State etc.."
I'm having problems reading the attached words, can somebody help please?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

the first one look like 
JANE & MARGERATE
the second is more difficult 
PROLYAM
PRELYAM
PRELYRN
a close look at other simaler lettering and knowing which company the ships belong may help you solve this.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

looks like 
___Lyon could it be Port Lyon
Ray


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Pt = Port; another common one is Jno = John


----------



## ChrisHBWB (Feb 12, 2010)

ray1buck1 said:


> looks like
> ___Lyon could it be Port Lyon
> Ray


Hi Ray,

It could read PORT LOGAN O.N.1105960
Another sailing vessel built 1895 in Glasgow, that would fit

I'll start searching for crew lists

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## ChrisHBWB (Feb 12, 2010)

I believe the other ship I'm searching for is the "James & Margaret" built by A McMillan & Son Dumbarton 1861, but I can't find any information about this vessel up to know

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Chris,
Could you give us a timescale/dates concerning these records.
I have PORT LOGAN official number 105690
At Glasgow to load coal 10/Nov/1895 Sailed Greenock 12/Nov/1895
Arrived Rio de Janerio 28/Dec/1895
Sailed Newcastle NSW 10/Aug/1896 for Santiago and San Diego.

Source, shipping intelligence reports from the newspaper the Glasgow Herald





I can find nothing for James & Margaret.

Roger


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Roger 
for what it's worth I thinkk it is "Jane & Margaret" possibly with an "e" on the end
I believe that I found a ship, for the life of me can't find it now !!!
Ray


----------



## ChrisHBWB (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Roger,

I also found those records from the Glasgow paper and in the San Francisco Call. I have Mr.Brant's crewlist for the trip on the KING EDWARD from Newcastle NSW to San Francisco. On here his last served ship in 1886 was the PORT LOGAN. I assume this trip to Newcastle was the first for the PORT LOGAN, so he must have been on this voyage, but still unclear where he went onboard. I don't have MUN records yet.

Regarding "JAMES & MARGARET" or "JANE & MARGARET" :
This was the last served ship stated 1884 in the crewlist for my gr-gr-grandfather who drowned on the "GERMAN EMPEROR" Aug 1884.
I found a "JAMES & MARGARET" b1861 on the Clydebuilt Ships database: http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/search.asp , but without further information. Also a "JANET & MARGARET" b1878.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Just a quick one.
The JAMES & MARGARET built in 1861 seems to be a 61 ton smack registered in Greenock. official number 29815
She was active around the Irish Sea and Clyde area during the timescale mainly carrying bricks, coal and slates.
May be worth checking with MUN.

Roger

I have checked every source I know from Jan 1882 until Dec 1884. Plenty of Jane's, Margaret's, a Margaret Jane and a Margaret and Jane. No references whatsoever for *JANE and MARGARET*.


----------



## POs Daughter (Apr 29, 2010)

Have you tried searching for a ship named Margrata

regards Louise


----------



## ChrisHBWB (Feb 12, 2010)

*Port Logan*

Hello,

Back to the PORT LOGAN:

I finally have received the crewlist for the PORT LOGAN ! The maiden voyage Greenock/Rio de Janeiro/Australia/USA 1895-97

But sadly: My Gr-Grandfather P.BRANT (and his companion Julius Kartinberg) can't be found in the agreement.
The crewlist of the KING EDWARD from Newcastle/NSW to San Francisco 1896 shows their former ship as Port Logan (attached pic).

Why don't they show up on the crewlist?
I am searching for other ships that arrived in Newcastle 1896, but can't find a similar ship name.
Also compared signature writing, in case of signing with a false name.

What is best thing to do now?

Best regards,
Chris


----------

